# Just the ticket for those difficult sanding tasks



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I finagled one last year when we were removing old glazing, and got a slightly older model without the tool-less pad change from Amazon at a pretty good deal. Powered scraping, e-cut sawing (works like the saw used to cut off casts at the M.D.'s office-won't cut flesh but melts through hard objects), great detail sanding. I love this tool. Anybody want to buy a used PC profile sander… the Fein Multimaster rocks!


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Send money now, this is blackmail…your wife was out of town and you were having a relationship with a partner who could be pretty rough at times…smooth at others…ah ha…and "she" speaks several languages…a Feinfatal if I ever saw one…and a Multimaster, too? Kinky….really kinky…and 10 per cent off no less. Deals like this only happen in Georgia…


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Barry, you're just jealous because your wife won't let you near the kitchen table except to eat.

Lee


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

Barry - you are too funny. Lee - he may be on to something …


----------



## jerryc (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm a newbie here and the first thing I see is multimaster. Tools cost even more here but this little beauty can do things others can't do. Had to chisel away part of a beam under an ornate plaster cornice. Overhead work and can't use a chisel because vibration would fracture plaster. Multimaster saw made it a doddle. Really has multi use and worth every penny

Jerry


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Now to add a little icing to the cake -

I had the good fortune to meet and talk with Jodi at the IWF on Friday.

She was a lot of fun and a joy to talk with. I think that is her nature because she was so bubbly and seemed to enjoy meeting everyone there.

Oh, I also had my picture taken with Norm Abram. Dang, didn't get a picture with Jodi.
Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nice review


----------



## trob445 (Aug 17, 2008)

nothing like that new tool smell


----------



## perpetual_novice (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought this tool and the detail sanding function is great.
I have not tested it to too much, but:

Two beefs with this tool - the noise level (but I will happily wear ear protection)

The real issue is the wood+steel blade. Go through 2 or three siding nails and you pretty much need a new 40 dollar blade.
I bought this tool to assist me with some window replacement work.
So I was rather disappointed.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

I notice that with the infomercials from Fein, some copycats are out there - dremel and bosch had clones at the BORG… has anyone checked out this at harbor freight? looks very similare for about 20% or less of the price a fein. I think I will buy one to see if it's any good, but curious if any one has tried the Fein clones?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=65700


----------

